# Indian Citizen Moving to HK from US



## green2020 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hello All,
I am Indian citizen working in US currently but I might get a chance to move to HK through same company - company has office in HK. Moving Hk will be more helpful to me wrt to India (parents).
Just want to get an idea - 
1. Cost involve in getting HK work visa?
2. Can I get HK work visa without going to india?
3. What is the decent monthly income for family of 3 (husband, wife and 2 yr old kid) in order to have a normal life?
4. Can my wife work in HK if she enters on dependent visa in HK?
Thanks,
Green2020


----------



## devhk (Dec 27, 2013)

green2020 said:


> Hello All,
> I am Indian citizen working in US currently but I might get a chance to move to HK through same company - company has office in HK. Moving Hk will be more helpful to me wrt to India (parents).
> Just want to get an idea -
> 1. Cost involve in getting HK work visa?
> ...


1. ~HKD 190. But this is normally paid by your sponsor company in HKG.
2. Yes
3. Depends on your lifestyle. Simple estimate - e.g. If you are earning USD8K p.m. in US, expect HKD 60-65K p.m. in HKG. Taxes are much lower in HKG.
4. Yes, provided she finds a local sponsor company to work legally.


----------

